# Colt .25 automatic



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

tumbleweed Does any one have any information on the Colt .25 cal. auto?
I've had one for years but never knew much about it
Thanks
Mitch


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those like most 25 ACP weapons are not all that good for much other than a belly gun. They are easy to hide but you are just not going to get much bang for the buck. Colt makes a quality weapon but that round is under powered and costs way too much in my opinion.

There is more than one made by than as far back as 1908. So without knowing the model number it's hard to say much more.

Here's a link to a gunbroker search I did. Maybe you can get more info once you know exactly what it is(Link).


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank's for the reply DJ. I agree with you about it's power. I rely on one of my 9mm for carry. There is no model number listed, just the serial number and years of possible manufacture. I've had this kicking around since the 50's and was just curious. The barrel is marred on the end, doesn't effect it's ability, just it's appearence. Someone tried to take it apart without knowing how. Attractive with it's Mother-of-Pearl grips.
Mitch


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I also have one inhereted from my mom. From what i can tell fromt the colt website,http://www.coltautos.com/
the 25 was the smallest of the "hammerless" colts. Mom always called this a "Lemmon squeezer" since you had to sqeeze the saftey on the backstrap before squeezing the trigger.

these were popular pocket pistols up to the 60's. with the crackdown on the "saturday night specials", these went into the underware drawer, to be passed on with the estates.

I like the story on how my mom was given hers. her dad was the typical, ex-military, absentee parents. on her wedding day, he presented her with the small gun and words of advise. "if he ever does anything you don't like, just shoot the SOB"

Mom and dad were married 40+ years!

YMMV

John


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Some of the Colt .25's were made by Astra. You might do a search for Astra Cub and Astra Firecat, and see if either match what you have.


----------

